# John Deere X500 and the (RIO)



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

I made a 1.5 hour drive today to look at the closest John Deere X500 at a JD store.
My first impression was (Not Bad Not Bad at all) after being used to my JD GT245.
When I first bought my GT245 it was a snap to disconnect the the reverse safety PTO. 
Looking at the JD X500 and the RIO it doesn't seem to be as much as a pain to operate as I thought. How do you all that own one feel about it (RIO). Is it something that in time comes second nature or do you find it a pain in the neck and have to start looking to by-pass it.
Thanks in advance to those who reply, Happy Cutting!


----------

